# Patch panel VGA connectors



## headcrab (Feb 18, 2010)

It's hard to decide where to put a thread when it can involve many areas. I'm planning on building a patch bay since we are adding more equipment, and in addition to the usual sound patching, I want to add a video patch so I can connect any one of several computers to our projector without buying a switcher. The trouble is, the mounting hole of a VGA (HDB-15) is not round, so I can't cut it out. I want to find a connector that will work for VGA but mounts in a round hole. I know that one could have a six pole connector, five for RGBHV and one for ground, so could I use 6 pin mini DIN connectors? They are reasonably cheap for me and are round so I can mount them easily.
When I do the sound patching section, is it a bad idea to use 1/4" TRS? I have heard that they will short out on make or break, which could be bad if the phantom power is on.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a solution, where you use a standard hole but actually supports the correct connector

Gepco International, Inc. -- Audio and Video Cable Products --

I would be careful moving from using the standard connectors, since this would allow you to use a standard cable on stead of needing a special cable to go to the special connector. DIN connectors are not IMO very reliable for plugging and unplugging as the pins break and bend

have you looked at the implications of DVI and how long you expect this panel to last.

Personally I would use XLR cables for the audio patch, they lock in place. There are audio patch panels that use trs cables but they you are looking at incorporating the patch panel into your panel

Sharyn


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 18, 2010)

You will very soon regret combining grounds on VGA.
As a minimum, you need 10 conductors. DDC is optional.

Conventionally you would not put mic lines on a jackfield patchbay (be that longframe (that look like standard TRS but aren't) or Bantam) because as they plug in, they short out the contacts momentarily and with the possibility of phantom involved this gets messy...

Adding to what Sharyn mentioned, I'd skip DVI and go to HDMI, you can feed DVI into a HDMI input, but more and more you're likely to need to deal with our good friend HDCP...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 18, 2010)

I like using XLR for the audio connections. For one, they lock in place, assuring you of a solid connection and keeping that connection. Secondly, since they are made male and female, it is easier for the less talented to follow signal path. Granted, you may have to have adapters if you are using your patch panel for a pass through for dry lines, but that's usually not the case.

For the same reason, I hate HDMI. DVI can pass HDCP, but it does not pass audio. On the other hand, audio is often processed separately. There are some new locking HDMI cables, but I don't have experience with them. The reason I don't like non-locking cables in a patch bay is that there is too great a possibility of un-patching or making a poor connection of a line that you are not currently dealing with.

I also agree that you should attempt to stay with an actual VGA connector over the mini-DIN.


----------



## rwhealey (Feb 19, 2010)

Check out the Extron AAP architectural series.

They have plates with pretty much every connector imaginable.


----------



## museav (Feb 19, 2010)

If you are going to be patching often I would personally much rather use something like the Wireworks AV2000 products than HD15 connectors. But then again, I'd probably try to find the money for a seamless switcher so that you can run one set of cabling to the projector, not have to worry about the projector resyncing or about switching projector inputs if you had anything other than a computer, etc.

The whole HDMI/DVI/DisplayPort thing is a mess. I think DVI is going to have a limited life as the computer and consumer electronics worlds seem to be moving toward HDMI and DisplayPort. Unfortunately, HDMI and DisplayPort were developed for consumer applications with little or no consideration for professional or commercial applications. Throw in CDC, DRM and HDCP and it can get to be a real challenge for many pro applications. Then add the looming Blu-Ray Analog Sunset and the increasing ability to apply DRM to PowerPoint and other computer files. It reminds me a bit of the transitions from VCR to laser disc to DVD and now to Blu-Ray, it can be rather challenging in that you have to accommodate the newer technologies while at the same time typically still have to support legacy technologies for some time. It is currently quite conceivable to have two people show up with laptops and have one with only VGA out and the other with only HDMI and/or DisplayPort output and an HDCP protected file.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 19, 2010)

I have seen VGA connectors mounted in a Neutrik "D" Chassis Connector. I'm going to try to find the manufacturer.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah! Didn't see the link above Thanks Sharyn....

Another thing I've noticed....Be aware that drilling a neutrik "D" hole with a drill can get messssssy! Its not a very clean hole, and most people use a 1" drill bit. Neutrik D is actually .945" which leaves enough wiggle room to be an issue when aligning. 

For this reason a few years ago I purchased a Green Lee Punch Kit. This will cut perfect holes, and you can even get punch dies for edison recetacles ("Double D"), D-sub connectors, elco rectangles, pretty much everything! But it ain't cheap....


----------



## museav (Feb 19, 2010)

Unless you do it often, I'd just get one of the many companies that offer the service to punch and maybe even load the plates or panels for you. Most Contractors I work with simply subcontract this type of work to Whirlwind, RCI Custom, ProCo, etc. rather than doing it themselves.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 19, 2010)

I build touring racks, so they constantly change, which made the investment worthwhile for me.

I do LOVE redco's custom connector plate service. They have them to me in a day or 2 from ordering. I used to use p-touch labels above chassis connectors, but these are leagues more pro.


----------

